# Black Kayfun Problem



## VapeSnow (26/7/14)

Hi Guys

Quick question im getting no ohm reading in my new black kayfun. 

Just want to know did anybody else experience the same problem. Made 4 different coils already with no luck. I also turn out the skrew at the bottom to make contact. 

My Russian 91 has the same posts and works just fine. Any help will be awesome.


----------



## VapeSnow (26/7/14)

No one had this problem ever


----------



## Morne (26/7/14)

I also have the black kayfun, but with no issues..... Sorry


----------



## VapeSnow (26/7/14)

Or any one had the same problem with any kayfun


----------



## Zodiac (26/7/14)

Check whether the screw at the bottom is 2 piece @VapeSnow, then remove both pieces and insert the 1st piece first and tighten the positive base. Then insert the 2nd piece and adjust to make a proper connection with your device. This is the only thing i can think of right now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (26/7/14)

@Zodiac. I already tried that method.


----------



## soonkia (26/7/14)

Sounds like your Centre pin is shorting or not making contact with the positive of the battery. 

Screw it out a bit, and try it again


----------



## VapeSnow (26/7/14)

If done that. I stripped everything and built it again. No success.


----------



## Dr Evil (26/7/14)

Stick a flat screwdriver and lift the pin on the ohm reader, happened to me of times







Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## VapeSnow (26/7/14)

@Dr Evil if i put my Russian in ohm reader it works. My hana says check atomizer if i want to fire. So not getting ohm reading.


----------



## VapeSnow (26/7/14)

Thats my Russian. Get the ohm reading first time


----------



## Dr Evil (26/7/14)

Sometimes the positive screw sits further in on the rba, it might be so on your black kayfun, just try it, lift it slightly,maybe once on each side of the ohm reader. 

My kayfun works fine on my ohm reader but for my russian clone i need to lift it a bit

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## VapeSnow (26/7/14)

Dr Evil said:


> Sometimes the positive screw sits further in on the rba, it might be so on your black kayfun, just try it, lift it slightly,maybe once on each side of the ohm reader.
> 
> My kayfun works fine on my ohm reader but for my russian clone i need to lift it a bit
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


Thx ill have a look tomorrow morning


----------



## VapeSnow (26/7/14)

No luck


----------



## RoSsIkId (27/7/14)

@VapeSnow i had the same problem with my fastech kayfun 3.1 and that ohm meter. The russian 91 i got from @Alex had no problems at oll on that ohm meter


----------



## VapeSnow (27/7/14)

@RoSslkld how did you get the kayfun to work?


----------



## RoSsIkId (27/7/14)

I just used the ohm meter as a building platform and checked ohms on my mvp or cana


----------



## VapeSnow (27/7/14)

Okay then i have a different problem. My cana says check atomizer.


----------



## RoSsIkId (27/7/14)

The only prob i had was it wouldnt read on that ohm meter. But still worked on my mods no problem


----------



## VapeSnow (27/7/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> The only prob i had was it wouldnt read on that ohm meter. But still worked on my mods no problem


Okay thanks for the help.


----------



## Alex (27/7/14)

@VapeSnow, can you take some close up pics of the positive pin from a side angle, so I can see the length? 

Like this image...


----------



## soonkia (27/7/14)

Would also be helpful to take a picture of the bottom


----------



## VapeSnow (27/7/14)

Cant really see the bottom pin as there is a bit of black insulated tape around it. I read somewhere in a thread that can also short against the body. Still didn't work for me.


----------



## VapeSnow (27/7/14)

@soonkia and @Alex. There is the pics. Hope it helps

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jimbo (27/7/14)

@VapeSnow 
Check that all the O-ring are in place.


I once had my Kayfun shorting out and then realized there was a O-ring missing between one of the kayfun parts.


----------



## VapeSnow (27/7/14)

@Jimbo are you talking about the top o ring?


----------



## Dr Evil (27/7/14)

VapeSnow said:


> @Jimbo are you talking about the top o ring?


Maybe check the white plastic one at the base of the 510 screw

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Jimbo (27/7/14)

To be honest can really remember.
When adding the o-ring it raised something and it seemed to sort out the short as obviously it raised the part that made contact with whatever other part.
Almost think it had something to do with the chimney touching somewhere.
Think just make sure that all O-rings are in place to eliminate that maybe as a possible problem.
(Those O-rings do sometimes come off especially while cleaning & rebuilding)


----------



## Alex (27/7/14)

pay attention to parts 16,10 and 12. Those are the insulators, and they look like this..

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VapeSnow (27/7/14)

Jip all those o rings is there and in place


----------



## Mklops (27/7/14)

Has it worked at all since you got it vape snow? The only other difference I see compared to mine is the you one post and the coil base on the inside are black coated as well, mine is not. Could this not be an issue? Just trying to brain storm deeper out the box 

Here is mine to illustrate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (27/7/14)

Never worked. Giving it back and getting new one. That is the problem we guessing. Thx for help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (27/7/14)

Mklops said:


> Has it worked at all since you got it vape snow? The only other difference I see compared to mine is the you one post and the coil base on the inside are black coated as well, mine is not. Could this not be an issue? Just trying to brain storm deeper out the box
> 
> Here is mine to illustrate..


 
Yes, the only other possible problem I can see is the negative post that's painted/coated, and is obstructing the electrical path. Sand down the paint on top of the negative post, and see if that resolves anything.


----------



## VapeSnow (27/7/14)

If already done it. Made no difference.


----------



## Mklops (27/7/14)

VapeSnow said:


> View attachment 8668
> 
> 
> If already done it. Made no difference.


My feeling is that the coating had been done inside the thread holes as well, is this the case?

I so the screw is the actual path where the coils makes contact so it still wouldn't be able too work.

I have no clue where you could have that thread sorted out though..


----------



## Alex (27/7/14)

Mklops said:


> My feeling is that the coating had been done inside the thread holes as well..


 
That's exactly what I was thinking, there is really nothing else it could be if everything else checks out ok.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (27/7/14)

Wouldn't be surprised, it is a solid component the was dipped after it was milled vs the other clones which where dipped than milled.


----------



## iPWN (27/7/14)

I rate you need to strip the coating off the 510 threads.


----------



## Mklops (27/7/14)

iPWN said:


> I rate you need to strip the coating off the 510 threads.


Both preferably


----------



## VapeSnow (27/7/14)

Im not stripping that stuff. Getting a refund. Dont want a black kayfun full of marks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (27/7/14)

iPWN said:


> I rate you need to strip the coating off the 510 threads.


 
Agreed, where the positive pin screws into the airhole pin which screws into the positive post. There must be bare metal contact.

Looks like they dumped the entire thing in a paint bucket


----------

